# Detailingworld™ Lite Review - Gloss It professional interior applicator



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

*Detailingworld™ Review Lite - Gloss It professional interior applicator*



*Introduction:*

Gloss It are one of our American sponsors who produce a comprehensive range of detailing products. Manay thanks to Rich at Gloss - It for sending over the comprehensive samples to try. Check out the range at www.gloss-it.net

Today's review is of the rather natty tear shaped interior applicator.

The Product:

Here is how GI describe it:

_This tear drop & unique specialized interior pad is suitable for all materials in the interior surfaces and has specific foam material on each side. On the one hand you have a solid pre- polymer foam cutting properties for cleaning and removing common scuff marks on door panels and heavily soiled leather surfaces, on the other side a soft foam for applying leather protection for that showroom texture and new leather smell.

Duplex : 
The sturdy, white cutting foam is suitable for cleaning your leather in combination with Gloss-it Leather Cleaner. It will remove all contaminants & stubborn stains without damaging the surface but leaving a clean and texture factory finish

The soft, red (edit Blue) foam is suitable for easy and smooth application of a layer of Gloss-it Leather Protectant and Gloss-it TRV._

I think that pretty much covers the product except to say personally the shape of the applicator, specifically the pointed end is really useful when trying to apply products in a tight area. It is something I have not seen in this type of product before.



The Method:

OK not rocket science this bit but I sprayed some of my favourite interior detail spray onto the blue soft foam side of the applicator and then spread this across my interior plastics. The pad is easy to hold given its relative large size and delivered a smooth even application across the surface treated.

In particular I liked the accuracy that was achievable with the pointed end





The GI description highlights this product as being particularly suitable for cleaning your leather surface and the slightly rougher white side would be great to clean with and the blue side for applying protective products.

*Price: *

As with other products in the GI range we are still waiting for the new UK distributor to be announced, however in the US two pads in a kit are sold for $21.90 which would be around £15.

*Would I use it again?:*

Simple Yes

*Conclusion:*

Nothing not to like her except maybe the price if you consider £7 or so for an applicator too expensive. The applicator would last a long time in my view and as such is not a throw away piece of kit, the unique shape makes for very accurate product application. So if you are in the market for new interior applicator then definitely check this one out, when they become available.

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

